# Shell Drilling Eng Handbook كتاب رائع فى الحفر



## GeoOo (20 يناير 2010)

Shell 
Drilling Eng Handbook
:28:

http://www.megashare.com/1752783​


----------



## مهند اللقاني (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السرنديب (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود"


----------



## asal_80_77 (5 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## chimmax (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## chatze58 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor but This file has been DELETED


----------



## geo turky (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (3 مارس 2011)

This file has been DELETED
Reason: This file was not downloaded for 30 consecutive days
I have got this messege when I tried to download it.
thank you very much


----------



## eliker bahij (26 يناير 2012)

Thanks for you .The link is dead.


----------



## alialsrity (5 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

